# Petsmart is having $1 per gallon sale!!!



## Ira Liles (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I received an email this morning! 2-21-14 thru 2-23-14


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Petsmart,not Petco? I did not know that Petsmart had the $1 per gallon sale also.What brand of aquarium do they carry? Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Woot! ...and I just got my first paycheck


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Petsmart,not Petco? I did not know that Petsmart had the $1 per gallon sale also.What brand of aquarium do they carry? Thanks


Ya its petsmart, the great choice brand?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

and I just picked up 2 20s guess 2 more can hurt lol
thanks


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The sale is only for 10, 20, and 40 gallon aquariums


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't put water in a Great Choice tank, but they would be fine for vivs.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like I'll be stopping by Petsmart after work today...


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just in at petco the other day and asked 'em when their next $1/gallon sale was, since they _never_ seem to advertise it at all (the only times I've found out about it are when the tiny tags on the shelves have the normal price crossed out and the sale price added in- that seems to be the full extent of their advertising around here) and the lady scoffed a bit and said they only had 'em like twice a year. But then we got to talking and since I actually knew something about what I was going to put in it, she gave me this 'employee relations discount' or something like that so I still got it at the super sale price. So that turned out to be a pretty sweet deal, even though it's a flimsy Tetramin and not the nice sturdy old Aqueons like they used to carry.. oh well, I can't complain (this time)  one of the handful of Petco employees I've met who actually cares a lot about animals in general and those in their store .


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info! There is no Petco around me, yet Pertsmart is everywhere. I'm looking to build some vertical conversion kits, so this is great!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

you guys are lucky I called my petco and petsmart and they have never even heard of a 1 dollar per gallon sale.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> you guys are lucky I called my petco and petsmart and they have never even heard of a 1 dollar per gallon sale.


I'd go online and verify the local ad with your zip code:
Local Ad | PetSmart

I assume it would show the $1 sale. Just print it out and bring it with you.

Jae Le


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I just bought the last 2 at my local petsmart. 1 for a saltwater quarantine and 1 for my tortoise.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Read this at lunch. Went by at around 730 tonight and they had 4 tanks left. 2 10s, 1 20L, 1 40B. I need more 20H. I want to make a couple verts....


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Aldross said:


> Read this at lunch. Went by at around 730 tonight and they had 4 tanks left. 2 10s, 1 20L, 1 40B. I need more 20H. I want to make a couple verts....


Sounds like somebody needed a case of "sudden onset food poisoning" and would "need to go home early to recuperate."


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

are they doing rainchecks? I'm going to try to stop by after work tomorrow


----------



## rvillegachapa (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool! I will be making a trip to PETsMART for some 10g's. Thanks Roel


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Would the Exo terra 36x18x18 work for this? I have heard that it is a 40 gallon from some people and a 50 gallon from others. Does anyone know if this would be up for the $1 gallon sale?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Matecho said:


> Would the Exo terra 36x18x18 work for this? I have heard that it is a 40 gallon from some people and a 50 gallon from others. Does anyone know if this would be up for the $1 gallon sale?


Read the ad. It's for Grreat Choice.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I just saw the add thanks for telling me though


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Went to my local petsmart today and their shelves were empty. I took the last 3 10g tanks left.


----------



## blankminded (Jan 3, 2008)

mfsidore said:


> you guys are lucky I called my petco and petsmart and they have never even heard of a 1 dollar per gallon sale.


Both Petsmarts in your area (Greece and Henritta) are having this sale. It ends tomorrow so go check them out and see if they have any great choice 10g, 20g long, or 40g left!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I was half way responsible and only got 1 40gal 

I figure with a 30 half done, a 10 started, an empty 55, a 40b and a 75 that need remodel and brought back to life and the 40b I just bought, by the time I get through those and maybe spruce up some of my old vivs someone somewhere will have another cheap aquarium for sale


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect this / being ignorant, but when is the next one of these sales? Anything to announce? Thanks.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Alexmenke92 said:


> Sorry to resurrect this / being ignorant, but when is the next one of these sales? Anything to announce? Thanks.


Not sure for petsmart, theirs was only 3 days long, but I think the Petco sale is going on right now...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77144-petco-1-per-gal-tank-sale-3.html

...and nevermind, looks like it was over 3 days ago 

But there is this good deal...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/174426-petsmart-deal.html


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dang…really? I can't believe I missed it…well, thanks Dave.
Hopefully I'll catch the next one..


----------

